# How truely rare is the GTO



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

So how rare is the the GTO?

In 2005 Ford made 160,000 Mustangs
In 2005 Nissan imported 30,000 350Z


In 2005 there were only 11,069 GTOs made.

Just think for every 1 GTO made in in 2005 there are 15 Stangs on the road. Hang on to them boys and girls....


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

even with my "rare" model year mustang 1992 where 79k were made it doesn't compare to the gto as far as rareness.:cheers


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2007)

*Gto*

I think the total production run for 04-06 was around 40,000


----------



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

wildhot did you buy yours at mauro motors? decent price?


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2007)

*car*

No.. funny as this sounds. I purchased from Steven's FORD. They also had one at Napoli [ indoor showroom ]. When did Napoli lose their pontiac franchise. I noticed a few door down that the GMC dealer is now PONTIAC,BUICK and GMC


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I like it that way, you don't know how many compliments I get when I take the car out. Some of you may have experienced that also. Sometimes I don't know what to say. Rareness is one of the many reasons I bought a GTO; when GM announced that they were planning on importing 18,000 copies for three years that was cool with me.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

Funny, until today I would have agreed that these are a pretty rare car. Today however, I saw like 4 other GTO's...!


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

gm4life said:


> I like it that way, you don't know how many compliments I get when I take the car out. Some of you may have experienced that also. Sometimes I don't know what to say. Rareness is one of the many reasons I bought a GTO; when GM announced that they were planning on importing 18,000 copies for three years that was cool with me.


That's my main reason for buying a GTO. I wanted something that not too many people had without breaking my back to buy it. I almost never see a GTO but I swear I see at least 3-4 C5s and C6s a day. It drove me nuts when I had my Spec V because it seemed like all the other Sentras and even the SE-R autos were driven by old ladies and I saw them everywhere.


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

I live in SoCalifornia which is the sports car/high performance capitol and you do not go 5 minutes without seeing a 350Z, Mustang, Charger, Porsche, BMW, Mercedes, Vette but I can weeks without seeing another GTO. I even see more Lambos, Ferrari and Bentleys then GTOs.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

I hear what everyone's saying, but with on 11K built, you would think they would sell out by December, right? We all know that's not the case.

As I've said before, I think the jury's out on the value of the GTO long term. It may end up being as much of a value sleeper as it is on the road. I think gas prices are going to have a lot to do with the value of these cars. People with the money to pay $4-$5 a gallon for gas will probably opt for a car that is not a sleeper, like the Vette, Viper, exotics, etc.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

GOATTEE said:


> I live in SoCalifornia which is the sports car/high performance capitol and you do not go 5 minutes without seeing a 350Z, Mustang, Charger, Porsche, BMW, Mercedes, Vette but I can weeks without seeing another GTO. I even see more Lambos, Ferrari and Bentleys then GTOs.


That is vary true. When I go down there I see a boat load of Mercedes-Roadsters, AMG's, M's, F430's and C6Z's. How many GTO's I see maybe 1 or 2 on a good day. You know Silicon Valley is the same way. But when alot of those kats are pulling six-figures a GTO is not on their list.


----------



## Daisey_Moonshine (May 13, 2007)

I don't see them as often, but then again I live in the sticks. I went to visit my Dad in Illinois over Memorial Day weekend and had seen a few of them here and there. They had two GTO's sitting at the dealership in Crystal Lake. 

On Hwy 12 in Palatine, I came up upon a pimped out Torrid Red GTO on the road and I pulled up behind him as he was stopped at a light. I just smiled and waved and then he noticed that I was in a GTO too and he smiled back. I went on my way and I passed by him he gave a rev of his engine and I could hear the supercharger that he had on it... Mmm! Candy!


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Daisey_Moonshine said:


> I don't see them as often, but then again I live in the sticks. I went to visit my Dad in Illinois over Memorial Day weekend and had seen a few of them here and there. They had two GTO's sitting at the dealership in Crystal Lake.
> 
> On Hwy 12 in Palatine, I came up upon a pimped out Torrid Red GTO on the road and I pulled up behind him as he was stopped at a light. I just smiled and waved and then he noticed that I was in a GTO too and he smiled back. I went on my way and I passed by him he gave a rev of his engine and I could hear the supercharger that he had on it... Mmm! Candy!


I think you discovered the best place to find one of the new GTO's- - -a dealership.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I was at a gas station in Mobile the other day filling up and a guy walked up to me who had never seen one before. He said, "Does that thing live up to it's name?" I smiled and said I've had 2 speeding tickets in the first year of ownership and had it up to 163. He smiled, nodded his head, got in his truck, and drove away.


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

gm4life said:


> That is vary true. When I go down there I see a boat load of Mercedes-Roadsters, AMG's, M's, F430's and C6Z's. How many GTO's I see maybe 1 or 2 on a good day. You know Silicon Valley is the same way. But when alot of those kats are pulling six-figures a GTO is not on their list.



Not to blow my own horn but I pull 6 figures and the GTO is at the top of my list. I see no reason to spend money just to spend money. I know that status of owning a F430 or a Ford GT or a Lambo but when when come to everyday use and performance for the dollar the GTO tops the list.:cool


----------



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

My GTO is the only one in town.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

GOATTEE said:


> Not to blow my own horn but I pull 6 figures and the GTO is at the top of my list. I see no reason to spend money just to spend money. I know that status of owning a F430 or a Ford GT or a Lambo but when when come to everyday use and performance for the dollar the GTO tops the list.:cool


Well I have alot more respect for you. I did not mean to stereotype you or the six figure folks, my bad. Hey I'm up for adoption your looking to adopt:lol: .


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

gm4life said:


> Well I have alot more respect for you. I did not mean to stereotype you or the six figure folks, my bad. Hey I'm up for adoption your looking to adopt:lol: .



I wasn't planning to adopt but I have a soft spot in my heart for you military type and all the great work you do for our country. God Bless:cheers


----------



## auGTO (Jun 8, 2007)

I have a right side drive GTO from Austalia and it is a blast to work on. I am working to have it pass the US safety test next month so I start to drive legally.


----------



## bemeyer (Apr 4, 2005)

Not to sound ignorant but just because something is rare doesn't necessarily mean it's going to be a collector down the road. My gut feel is that this will be the case with the 2004-2006 GTO, because:

1. Demand for them new wasn't there
2. Made in Australia, not "real" GTO in the collector viewpoint

I'm driving mine as it is....a disposable, highly-depriciable commodity.


----------



## madkat (Jul 20, 2006)

gm4life said:


> Well I have alot more respect for you. I did not mean to stereotype you or the six figure folks, my bad. Hey I'm up for adoption your looking to adopt:lol: .


I too pull 6, and like Goattee the Goat was on the top of my list since 2004... I was lucky enought for my GrandPrix GTO to catch fire on the way back home one day, the next one I had a new Cyclone Grey GTO in my garage.


----------



## Holden1984 (Feb 2, 2007)

auGTO said:


> I have a right side drive GTO from Austalia and it is a blast to work on. I am working to have it pass the US safety test next month so I start to drive legally.


even if u pass emissions, they ll only let you keep it in the country one year none more. if they catch it on the road after that they ll crush it.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

auGTO said:


> I have a right side drive GTO from Austalia and it is a blast to work on. I am working to have it pass the US safety test next month so I start to drive legally.


What work you have to do to it? What year is it? Do you have to relocate the fuel tank?


----------



## silver04G-T-OHHH (Aug 13, 2006)

The effed up thing is when someone doesn't know what kinda car it is, and makes some dumbass assumption. This winter at the gym someone asked me "How's that Mustang hold up in the snow?".......he eats through a tube now. j/k


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Holden1984 said:


> even if u pass emissions, they ll only let you keep it in the country one year none more. if they catch it on the road after that they ll crush it.


:confused Why did you say that? There is countless amount of foreign cars here in the states.


----------



## Daisey_Moonshine (May 13, 2007)

Maybe he can get a job working for the postal sevice as a delivery man. He'll feel right at home driving a right handed vehicle on the left side of the road.


----------



## TORRID2004GTO (Apr 17, 2007)

i live in charlotte, nc and several people that have seen it think it is a G6 and didnt know Pontiac ever brought the GTO back.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

TORRID2004GTO said:


> i live in charlotte, nc and several people that have seen it think it is a G6 and didnt know Pontiac ever brought the GTO back.


This only speaks to success of GM marketing- - - 

Add to that the lack of follow through on what people wanted (hood scoops, split dual exhaust) when the '04's came out, and they dug their own grave with this car. By the time they made the much needed changes for '05, the path had been cut. Even the LS2 couldn't save this car.


----------



## Daisey_Moonshine (May 13, 2007)

Yeah but overall, people will always want the mass marketed vehicles. My husband says that even in the old days, the GTO was rare amongst the mass marketed Mustangs and Corvettes. 

I am one of the few people that detest commercialism and mainstream thinking. I'm an unconventional person.

For instance there are very few mom and pop stores around anymore, because the mass majority of people want Walgreens, Walmart and Payless. 

The downtown Chicago that I grew up with is not the same since Mayor Daley got rid of Chicago's ethnicly diverse sub-culture and turned it into a commercialized campground for the weathy elite. 

The Magnificent Mile now only has the stores that they have in any mall that you would visit in anywhere USA. The landmark stores like Marshall Feilds is gone forever. They have ripped out and gutted the historic facades of the old buildings and replaced them with modern, contemporary architecture.


----------



## Fluffernutter (Dec 9, 2005)

silver04G-T-OHHH said:


> The effed up thing is when someone doesn't know what kinda car it is, and makes some dumbass assumption. This winter at the gym someone asked me "How's that Mustang hold up in the snow?".......he eats through a tube now. j/k


:agree 

I am constantly asked how I like my G6. I say it's great -- faster than I expected.


----------



## LaPuzza (Jul 13, 2005)

I get the G6 comment a lot, too. Even my wife sees the adds for the GXP 2door and says it looks like my car.

One of my buddies really wants to buy one, because it is so nice on the inside, so powerful, but doesn't have crazy retro or ricer look-at-me styling. The only people that recognize it are real car people.

Finally, I always get a nod and a wave from the other GTOs on the road. I doubt 'Stang and Charger folks do that - if only because you'd wear yourself out trying to acknowledge every 5th car on the road


----------



## kanoatomm (Jan 31, 2006)

*2005 rare?*

I Have A 2005 Gto Impulse Blue With Black Leather
Blue Instruments And Factory 18 Inch Wheels
Supposedly Only 21 In This Combo Made...(automatic)
Anybody Verify?


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

kanoatomm said:


> I Have A 2005 Gto Impulse Blue With Black Leather
> Blue Instruments And Factory 18 Inch Wheels
> Supposedly Only 21 In This Combo Made...(automatic)
> Anybody Verify?


From below figures it looks like your off by 1 ... 20 total for 2005.

Listed below are the final 2005 model year GTO production numbers. Enjoy!

% Quantity 2005MY Pontiac GTO 
100.00% 11069 2VX37 (ALL) 

Transmission 
61.51% 6809 Manual MN6
38.49% 4260 Automatic MX0

Exterior Color 
12.02% 1331 Cyclone Gray 12U
13.55% 1500 Quicksilver 13U
9.03% 999 Impulse Blue 24U
9.87% 1092 Midnight Blue 28U
7.16% 792 Yellow Jacket 59U
19.69% 2179 Torrid Red 62U
28.69% 3176 Black Metallic 80U

Interior Color 
72.18% 7990 Black 812 
6.08% 673 Blue 746 
21.74% 2406 Red 756 

Wheels 
83.68% 9262 17" PZ9 
16.32% 1807 18" N87 

Hood 
0.22% 24 Flat BZJ 
99.78% 11045 With Scoops BQS 


Ext Color/Int Color/Trans Type/Wheel Exterior Interior Transmission Wheel
3.79% 419 Cyclone Gray/Black/Auto/17" 12U 812 MX0 PZ9
6.45% 714 Cyclone Gray/Black/Manual/17" 12U 812 MN6 PZ9
0.51% 57 Cyclone Gray/Black/Auto/18" 12U 812 MX0 N87
1.27% 141 Cyclone Gray/Black/Manual/18" 12U 812 MN6 N87
4.06% 449 Quicksilver Metallic/Black/Auto/17" 13U 812 MX0 PZ9
4.66% 516 Quicksilver Metallic/Black/Manual/17" 13U 812 MN6 PZ9
0.64% 71 Quicksilver Metallic/Black/Auto/18" 13U 812 MX0 N87
0.88% 97 Quicksilver Metallic/Black/Manual/18" 13U 812 MN6 N87
1.17% 130 Quicksilver Metallic/Red/Auto/17" 13U 756 MX0 PZ9
1.64% 181 Quicksilver Metallic/Red/Manual/17" 13U 756 MN6 PZ9
0.14% 15 Quicksilver Metallic/Red/Auto/18" 13U 756 MX0 N87
0.37% 41 Quicksilver Metallic/Red/Manual/18" 13U 756 MN6 N87
0.97% 107 Impulse Blue/Black/Auto/17" 24U 812 MX0 PZ9
1.45% 160 Impulse Blue/Black/Manual/17" 24U 812 MN6 PZ9
0.18% 20 Impulse Blue/Black/Auto/18" 24U 812 MX0 N87
0.35% 39 Impulse Blue/Black/Manual/18" 24U 812 MN6 N87
2.06% 228 Impulse Blue/Blue/Auto/17" 24U 746 MX0 PZ9
3.13% 347 Impulse Blue/Blue/Manual/17" 24U 746 MN6 PZ9
0.37% 41 Impulse Blue/Blue/Auto/18" 24U 746 MX0 N87
0.51% 57 Impulse Blue/Blue/Manual/18" 24U 746 MN6 N87
3.32% 368 Midnight Blue/Black/Auto/17" 28U 812 MX0 PZ9
5.11% 566 Midnight Blue/Black/Manual/17" 28U 812 MN6 PZ9
0.40% 44 Midnight Blue/Black/Auto/18" 28U 812 MX0 N87
1.03% 114 Midnight Blue/Black/Manual/18" 28U 812 MN6 N87
2.11% 234 Yellow Jacket/Black/Auto/17" 59U 812 MX0 PZ9
4.04% 447 Yellow Jacket/Black/Manual/17" 59U 812 MN6 PZ9
0.32% 35 Yellow Jacket/Black/Auto/18" 59U 812 MX0 N87
0.69% 76 Yellow Jacket/Black/Manual/18" 59U 812 MN6 N87
3.61% 400 Torrid Red/Black/Auto/17" 62U 812 MX0 PZ9
5.79% 641 Torrid Red/Black/Manual/17" 62U 812 MN6 PZ9
0.69% 76 Torrid Red/Black/Auto/18" 62U 812 MX0 N87
1.32% 146 Torrid Red/Black/Manual/18" 62U 812 MN6 N87
4.26% 472 Torrid Red/Red/Auto/17" 62U 756 MX0 PZ9
2.91% 322 Torrid Red/Red/Manual/17" 62U 756 MN6 PZ9
0.46% 51 Torrid Red/Red/Auto/18" 62U 756 MX0 N87
0.64% 71 Torrid Red/Red/Manual/18" 62U 756 MN6 N87
5.00% 553 Black Metallic/Black/Auto/17" 80U 812 MX0 PZ9
9.73% 1077 Black Metallic/Black/Manual/17" 80U 812 MN6 PZ9
1.23% 136 Black Metallic/Black/Auto/18" 80U 812 MX0 N87
2.59% 287 Black Metallic/Black/Manual/18" 80U 812 MN6 N87
2.58% 286 Black Metallic/Red/Auto/17" 80U 756 MX0 PZ9
5.83% 645 Black Metallic/Red/Manual/17" 80U 756 MN6 PZ9
0.61% 68 Black Metallic/Red/Auto/18" 80U 756 MX0 N87
1.12% 124 Black Metallic/Red/Manual/18" 80U 756 MN6 N87


----------



## kanoatomm (Jan 31, 2006)

*production numbers 05 gto*

Thanks For The Research Work...sometimes It Is 
Good To Know For Years Down The Road..appreciate It !
Kanoatomm


----------



## RedRacer (Sep 12, 2004)

So what are the production numbers for model year 2006?


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

FINAL 2006 GTO PRODUCTION NUMBERS
The final GTO was built June 7th 2006.

% Quantity 2006MY Pontiac GTO 
100.00% 13948 2VX37 (ALL) 

Transmission 
62.83% 8764 Manual MN6
37.17% 5184 Automatic MX0

Exterior Color 
11.08% 1546 Cyclone Gray 12U
12.93% 1803 Quicksilver 13U
11.31% 1577 Impulse Blue 24U
14.91% 2079 Torrid Red 62U
8.42% 1175 Brazen Orange 66U
12.86% 1794 Spice Red 71U
28.49% 3974 Phantom Black 80U

Interior Color 
78.36% 10930 Black 812 
5.50% 767 Blue 746 
16.14% 2251 Red 756 

Wheels 
50.49% 7043 17" PZ9 
49.51% 6905 18" N87 



Exterior Color/Interior Color/Transmission Type/Wheel Exterior Interior Transmission Wheel
2.41% 336 Cyclone Gray/Black/Auto/17" 12U 812 MX0 PZ9
3.41% 475 Cyclone Gray/Black/Manual/17" 12U 812 MN6 PZ9
1.93% 269 Cyclone Gray/Black/Auto/18" 12U 812 MX0 N87
3.34% 466 Cyclone Gray/Black/Manual/18" 12U 812 MN6 N87
2.86% 399 Quicksilver Metallic/Black/Auto/17" 13U 812 MX0 PZ9
2.80% 390 Quicksilver Metallic/Black/Manual/17" 13U 812 MN6 PZ9
1.87% 261 Quicksilver Metallic/Black/Auto/18" 13U 812 MX0 N87
2.95% 412 Quicksilver Metallic/Black/Manual/18" 13U 812 MN6 N87
0.37% 52 Quicksilver Metallic/Red/Auto/17" 13U 756 MX0 PZ9
0.75% 104 Quicksilver Metallic/Red/Manual/17" 13U 756 MN6 PZ9
0.44% 62 Quicksilver Metallic/Red/Auto/18" 13U 756 MX0 N87
0.88% 123 Quicksilver Metallic/Red/Manual/18" 13U 756 MN6 N87
1.19% 166 Impulse Blue/Black/Auto/17" 24U 812 MX0 PZ9
1.99% 277 Impulse Blue/Black/Manual/17" 24U 812 MN6 PZ9
0.82% 115 Impulse Blue/Black/Auto/18" 24U 812 MX0 N87
1.81% 252 Impulse Blue/Black/Manual/18" 24U 812 MN6 N87
1.10% 153 Impulse Blue/Blue/Auto/17" 24U 746 MX0 PZ9
1.63% 227 Impulse Blue/Blue/Manual/17" 24U 746 MN6 PZ9
0.90% 125 Impulse Blue/Blue/Auto/18" 24U 746 MX0 N87
1.88% 262 Impulse Blue/Blue/Manual/18" 24U 746 MN6 N87
1.87% 261 Torrid Red/Black/Auto/17" 62U 812 MX0 PZ9
2.80% 390 Torrid Red/Black/Manual/17" 62U 812 MN6 PZ9
1.58% 221 Torrid Red/Black/Auto/18" 62U 812 MX0 N87
2.72% 380 Torrid Red/Black/Manual/18" 62U 812 MN6 N87
2.88% 402 Torrid Red/Red/Auto/17" 62U 756 MX0 PZ9
1.05% 147 Torrid Red/Red/Manual/17" 62U 756 MN6 PZ9
0.65% 90 Torrid Red/Red/Auto/18" 62U 756 MX0 N87
1.35% 188 Torrid Red/Red/Manual/18" 62U 756 MN6 N87
1.29% 180 Brazen Orange/Black/Auto/17" 66U 812 MX0 PZ9
2.44% 340 Brazen Orange/Black/Manual/17" 66U 812 MN6 PZ9
1.23% 171 Brazen Orange/Black/Auto/18" 66U 812 MX0 N87
3.47% 484 Brazen Orange/Black/Manual/18" 66U 812 MN6 N87
2.65% 369 Spice Red/Black/Auto/17" 71U 812 MX0 PZ9
3.59% 501 Spice Red/Black/Manual/17" 71U 812 MN6 PZ9
2.09% 292 Spice Red/Black/Auto/18" 71U 812 MX0 N87
4.53% 632 Spice Red/Black/Manual/18" 71U 812 MN6 N87
3.67% 512 Black Metallic/Black/Auto/17" 80U 812 MX0 PZ9
5.76% 803 Black Metallic/Black/Manual/17" 80U 812 MN6 PZ9
3.24% 452 Black Metallic/Black/Auto/18" 80U 812 MX0 N87
8.06% 1124 Black Metallic/Black/Manual/18" 80U 812 MN6 N87
1.02% 142 Black Metallic/Red/Auto/17" 80U 756 MX0 PZ9
2.99% 417 Black Metallic/Red/Manual/17" 80U 756 MN6 PZ9
1.10% 154 Black Metallic/Red/Auto/18" 80U 756 MX0 N87
2.65% 370 Black Metallic/Red/Manual/18" 80U 756 MN6 N87


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

I saw that the last GTO produced in 6/06 was a torrid red that sold for around $187,000.00. Crazy amount to pay for a GTO just like ours.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

GOATTEE said:


> I saw that the last GTO produced in 6/06 was a torrid red that sold for around $187,000.00. Crazy amount to pay for a GTO just like ours.


Not true, that was the last Monaro. It was yellow and sold on ebay for that amount or close to it. Check the links below.

http://media.smh.com.au/?rid=18035&s...te=316&flash=1

http://www.holden.com.au/www-holden/action/news?categoryID=5&articleID=1420&navCategoryId=5

The last GTO was produced months after the last Monaro and it was SRM not TR color. It rolled off the line on June 7th 2006 on the night shift, at 9:37 p.m. with the only fanfare being the guys pictured below before they turned off the lights. That car was put into GM's historic vehicle fleet. Haven't been able to find out the vin number but read it was a 6 speed with 18's same as mine and safe to say it was the 632nd one made from the production figures I posted previously.

Red Beard


----------



## bklyn77 (Apr 17, 2007)

I see right side steering on exotics almost every time I go to Vegas.


gm4life said:


> :confused Why did you say that? There is countless amount of foreign cars here in the states.


----------



## bklyn77 (Apr 17, 2007)

I say that because I travel from state to state for my marketing career (I'm 6 figures and NOT ADOPTING) and I mostly see right side steering in Vegas. What's up with the faces?? Where do u go that I don't?? Let me know:cheers 



bklyn77 said:


> I see right side steering on exotics almost every time I go to Vegas.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

GOATTEE said:


> I saw that the last GTO produced in 6/06 was a torrid red that sold for around $187,000.00. Crazy amount to pay for a GTO just like ours.


*And people thought I was crazy for wanting 80K for my car with the full SAP. 

The older the car gets the more I will want for it.

That SAP is gold I tell ya.....GOLD  .*


----------



## bklyn77 (Apr 17, 2007)

I got my wife a G6 hardtop and like a dummy, I test drove it with the top down..When I pulled out and hit the gas with the top up, wind comes in the damn thing. Isn't a hard top not supposed to let wind in? The dealer couldn't make it stop-I BITCHED-so I swapped out for my GOAT. Anybody who can't tell a GTO from a G6 doesn't know a lot about cars..

D2004GTO;120811]i live in charlotte, nc and several people that have seen it think it is a G6 and didnt know Pontiac ever brought the GTO back.[/QUOTE]


----------



## bklyn77 (Apr 17, 2007)

I'd take $80K if it's on the table? I LOVE my car but I fear that the mechanics in this country will not know how to deal with issues down the road. Heck-I read about a guy in SO CA who got an oil change and they thought it was a V-6.. What happens after they stop making the thing for 6-7 years? a whole lot of "DUH" at the dealership if you ask me..



GTO judge said:


> *And people thought I was crazy for wanting 80K for my car with the full SAP.
> 
> The older the car gets the more I will want for it.
> 
> That SAP is gold I tell ya.....GOLD  .*


----------

